# found a 28 oz 7 up no return no deposit bottle



## RCO (Apr 15, 2016)

found this in some leaves near the road on a walk today , hiding well so hadn't seen it before . in fairly good condition , still has a rusty cap on it , doesn't appear to be that old maybe late 60's-70's era , have found the 7 oz 7up no deposit before but not this larger version


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 15, 2016)

The 28 oz of that style is actually a little harder to find. That's a keeper in my book. Out of all my 7up's, I do not have that one yet. Yes it is probably from the 60's. Nice one! Can you tell if it is Canadian?


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 15, 2016)

I have seen them online...a contact in NS has one that I want to acquire ....Great find! The bottom will tell for sure.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 16, 2016)

That's quite a find!  I never have seen one of those on ebay.
Canada definitely has the larger embossed sodas.  One part of the U.S. does too; St. Louis, Missouri; that place has several of its own 23-ounce embossed bottles.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 16, 2016)

There was one on ebay about a week ago. Total price including shipping was about 35$.


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2016)

iggyworf said:


> The 28 oz of that style is actually a little harder to find. That's a keeper in my book. Out of all my 7up's, I do not have that one yet. Yes it is probably from the 60's. Nice one! Can you tell if it is Canadian?



it just says not to be refilled on bottom and a C in a triangle  but I'd assume its Canadian being it was found here


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2016)

Canadacan said:


> I have seen them online...a contact in NS has one that I want to acquire ....Great find! The bottom will tell for sure.



the bottom just says not to be refilled and a C in a triangle , no French on the bottle , are you interested in this bottle ? I'd consider selling it


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 16, 2016)

C in a triangle means Consumers Glass Company in Montreal, according to the excellent Glass Bottle Marks website.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 16, 2016)

RCO said:


> the bottom just says not to be refilled and a C in a triangle , no French on the bottle , are you interested in this bottle ? I'd consider selling it


Yes quite possibly...what do you want for it?....yea that be Consumers glass as was mentioned. Dominion glass also made them


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2016)

here is the Nanaimo bottle tried to message you a pic but wouldn't work , any interest in it ? or know anything about it ?


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 16, 2016)

Yea I know the bottle well....from Nanaimo BC on Vancouver Island.....here are some other Island soda's I have.


----------



## RCO (Apr 16, 2016)

interesting collection , I didn't know anything about the Nanaimo bottle , would it be hard to find out there ?


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 16, 2016)

RCO said:


> interesting collection , I didn't know anything about the Nanaimo bottle , would it be hard to find out there ?


I have not seen the 28oz for a while...one was on Craig's list last year, the 10oz show up quite often....that Nanaimo was one of my very first 28oz bottles...had it for over 25 years now!


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 20, 2016)

This 7up bottle showed up on ebay again. Here is the link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Emboss...021559?hash=item3f60ec0a77:g:xtwAAOSwHnFVmf9x


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 21, 2016)

Yea I noticed that one the other day iggworf...IMHO that's too much to pay.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 21, 2016)

I agree also.


----------

